# Do you take your clients out to eat?



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

I think taking clients out to eat is for more commercial work than residential. The clients are already at work anyway. With residential, the clients don't want to waste their valuable personal time with someone that they don't know.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

SmartConstruct said:


> I think taking clients out to eat is for more commercial work than residential. The clients are already at work anyway. With residential, the clients don't want to waste their valuable personal time with someone that they don't know.




Bull Chit.....

Very few commercial dinners.....restaurant fodder....:laughing:

Many....many screaming dinners with residential clients....:thumbup:

When they cook or BETTER yet when I cook....:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

KellyPainting said:


> No I don't ...but I seam to be taken out or bought/cooked dinner by almost every client.


Ok, why? Are you below fair value or a very personable character? What's up? The last guy I heard about that was sharing meals, etc. was practically giving his time away.

I get offered stuff occasionally, but usually politely decline. Picked that up from my electrician.


----------



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

griz said:


> Bull Chit.....
> 
> Very few commercial dinners.....restaurant fodder....:laughing:
> 
> ...


:blink:

I think you misunderstood my answer. Commercial sales involve taking clients out to dinner. What you're talking about is a home cooked meal.


----------



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> Ok, why? Are you below fair value or a very personable character? What's up? The last guy I heard about that was sharing meals, etc. was practically giving his time away.
> 
> I get offered stuff occasionally, but usually politely decline. Picked that up from my electrician.


Is there psychology behind this? A GC that I worked for told me to never take offerings from a homeowner as it makes the relationship more friend-based instead of business-based. He figured that they would want a further discount down the road. I'm not 100% sold on this idea, but I'm starting to believe it.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Taking commercial clients out to dinner is a little different because they aren't spending their own money. They have a lot of it at their disposal, there is no emotional attachement to the money or the project, and it's a perk for choosing you over someone else.

On the other hand, doing that with a residential client will create a somewhat awkward situation because they will think one of two things:

A. How much extra am I being charged by my contractor to cover the cost of this dinner?

and

B. We're sitting here yacking it up when the work could be getting done.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

SmartConstruct said:


> :blink:
> 
> I think you misunderstood my answer. Commercial sales involve taking clients out to dinner. What you're talking about is a home cooked meal.


I've never taken a commercial client out to dinner.

Always been the other way around.:thumbsup:

Never had a problem cooking for anybody....:thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

SmartConstruct said:


> A GC that I worked for told me to never take offerings from a homeowner as it makes the relationship more friend-based instead of business-based. He figured that they would want a further discount down the road.


When you are in a client's home daily for weeks or months, and the job is going well, it's not unusual at all for him to want to show some appreciation to the workers--most often, in the form of lunch. By that time, you are no longer complete strangers, and it's a normal and natural impulse.

Not everyone will do that, and you shouldn't expect it as par for the course. But I've never had anyone try to use it for financial leverage.

Getting back to the original question though, the dynamics are different there. By effectively spending the client's money to put the relationship on a more personal basis, you're being a bit presumptuous. I've only ever done that _after_ we've actually become friends.


----------



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

griz said:


> I've never taken a commercial client out to dinner.
> 
> Always been the other way around.:thumbsup:
> 
> Never had a problem cooking for anybody....:thumbup:


That's interesting. So, how do you go about that? Do you bring them dinner in tupperware or do you use their stove to cook them food on the spot?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

SmartConstruct said:


> That's interesting. So, how do you go about that? Do you bring them dinner in tupperware or do you use their stove to cook them food on the spot?


BBQ & smoker....:thumbup:

Cook at their place or mine....:thumbsup:

I've ended up cooking for a lot of parties & weddings after doing a dinner...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SmartConstruct (Jul 2, 2013)

griz said:


> BBQ & smoker....:thumbup:
> 
> Cook at their place or mine....:thumbsup:
> 
> I've ended up cooking for a lot of parties & weddings after doing a dinner...:thumbup::thumbup:


:sad:

Wish I had sales skills like that. You must be the type that will talk your way into a contract.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

tedanderson said:


> Taking commercial clients out to dinner is a little different because they aren't spending their own money. They have a lot of it at their disposal, there is no emotional attachement to the money or the project, and it's a perk for choosing you over someone else.
> 
> On the other hand, doing that with a residential client will create a somewhat awkward situation because they will think one of two things:
> 
> ...


I agree completely. Commercial and residential are different leagues with different mindsets. 

And that is what I would be thinking if someone working for me wanted to take me out. I had excavation work done this year and they sent me $30 gift card to eat out. I'd rather just have my money back.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

griz said:


> BBQ & smoker....:thumbup:
> 
> Cook at their place or mine....:thumbsup:
> 
> I've ended up cooking for a lot of parties & weddings after doing a dinner...:thumbup::thumbup:


You got a catering license for that?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You got a catering license for that?


Nope....don't need one...:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Dont poison anyone.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Dont poison anyone.


Never have....:thumbsup:

unless you consider alcohol a poison....:thumbup::laughing:

I've never charged anyone to cook at a party or wedding...:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Are you getting paid for all the thumbsup smileys?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Are you getting paid for all the thumbsup smileys?


Yup...:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

griz said:


> BBQ & smoker....:thumbup:
> 
> Cook at their place or mine....:thumbsup:
> 
> I've ended up cooking for a lot of parties & weddings after doing a dinner...:thumbup::thumbup:


If you built a wood fired oven they would be throwing money at you to get the pizza.:laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

No,never have bought a customer dinner,either before or after the job. Never ever bought an inspector as much as a cup of coffee. Did work in one of the most corrupt cities in the country,been strong armed by a few inspectors told them to buzz off.


----------

